

Ask HN: Is PLR/MRR/RR "rebranded" marketing content bad for UGC sites? - talkingtiki

So I've never been a fan of affiliate marketers, and I'd heard  about "private label rights" (PLR) and "master resell rights" books before, but lately I've noticed these things seem to be everywhere. They're all over docstoc, scribd, and issuu. I've even seen people sell them on ebay.<p>Examples: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/5836713/How-To-Be-A-Successful-Forex-Trader
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/7236710/Newbies-Guide-To-Resale-Rights<p>Anyway, I can't imagine these are good for sites made from UGC. I mean, this stuff is basically spam. Does anyone have any experience with this? Like, do they significantly drag down user experience? Does Google penalize this stuff? Is it actually effective marketing?
======
hachiya
UGC = ?

~~~
andymism
UGC = User Generated Content

